# CF Hair Regulations - Female styles



## peace_lover (8 Oct 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knows exactly how a female recruit should tie her hair up for course.  I know it has to be in a bun...but does anyone have any recommendations of perhaps a website that shows how to appropriately tie it up for military standards?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Oct 2005)

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Search words - "female hair"

Some relevant 'hits':

basic training hairdo - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34140.0/all.html
Hair - Pony tails to be exact - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33359.0.html
What's with the Braids? - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26547.0.html
CF Hair Regulations (males, females, cultural, & colouring) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13144/post-10284.html#msg10284


FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412


----------



## ACE_aifilaw (28 Oct 2006)

Hey, I checked out the Hair regulations and couldn't find anything on cornrows.  Can you keep your long hair if you have them in tight cornrows?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Oct 2006)

Short answer:  no.


----------



## ACE_aifilaw (28 Oct 2006)

Lol, thx. Just wondering.


----------



## fire_guy686 (28 Oct 2006)

LOL...Infact they'd probably enjoy seeing you lose them and get a Number 1 or 0


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

Hmmmm..... .5 High & tight


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2006)

ref: CF Dress instructions (mod 4) Chpt 3, page 2-2-4, para b

As always speak with you RSM / Coxn. To answer your question, Yes women may wear cornrows IAW ref.


----------



## orange.paint (28 Oct 2006)

No.

..Hair on the head shall be neatly groomed
and conservatively styled.

..particular, style and colour shall
not present a bizarre, exaggerated, or unusual
appearance. 

After using google to find out what the heck a cornrow was a big NO from me.
But thats just me I guess.

A-AD-265-000/AG-001
CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS
(Supersedes A-AD-265-000/AG-001 dated 1995-09-26)

OPI: DHH 3-2
BPR : DHP 3-2 2001-06-15

Page 2-2-4

b. Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar (see below.) Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly: secured at the end by a knot or a small unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head and braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit. With the permission of a Commanding Officer, a 60-day transition period may be granted a member to grow her hair longer for re-styling, during which time hair may extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a positive military appearance, and subject to the member's safety.

Kratz where do you see in this ref you gave that cornrows are allowed?
If kratz was SSM...

Big topic of hair banter located here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13144.0.html


Below is a cornrow for you other guys who had no clue like myself


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2006)

Ref:  a.  A-AD-265-000/AG-001, page 2-2-4, para 5b
b.  A-AD-265-000/AG-001, page 2-2-16, Figure 2-2-3

ref a. reads, “Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head, pulled tight to the head and secured at the end by a knot or a small-unadorned fastener. Multiple braids extending below the lower edge of the collar are to be gathered in a bun.”

ref b. shows four figures of the female head with the hair correctly with cornrows, with and without headdress.

[quote author=099*]

A-AD-265-000/AG-001
CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS
(Supersedes A-AD-265-000/AG-001 dated 1995-09-26)

OPI: DHH 3-2
BPR : DHP 3-2 2001-06-15

Kratz where do you see in this ref you gave that cornrows are allowed?[/quote]

Edit: Now I see where 099* could not find the ref. We are both using the correct reference, but the one I have with *Ch/Mod 3 - 2004-01-30* on the cover is more current. There is actually a Mod 5 out these days.


----------



## orange.paint (28 Oct 2006)

Version on my pc dont have the pics.
Always interperted multiple braids as in 2.



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Ref:  a.  A-AD-265-000/AG-001, page 2-2-4, para 5b
> b.  A-AD-265-000/AG-001, page 2-2-16, Figure 2-2-3
> 
> ref a. reads, “Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head, pulled tight to the head and secured at the end by a knot or a small-unadorned fastener. Multiple braids extending below the lower edge of the collar are to be gathered in a bun.”
> ...



Can you possaibly send me that version or a link to it?I should distribute that at the place I work as we are still using the old one I guess.

....wow....conservative..


----------



## paracowboy (28 Oct 2006)

there you have it. The answer is "Yes".


----------



## mp_ada (4 Jan 2009)

Sorry if this has been addressed in great detail somewhere but, can someone who has recently been to basic in St-Jean tell me how they deal with female hair highlights?

I'm doing my BMOQ in a couple weeks and i've been told my light brown hair with blonde highlights won't be acceptable.... is there any truth to this?  I've been getting my hair done for a while so I would like to get it fixed beforehand if I can't have them...  

BTW...I think its natural looking.


----------



## Pea (4 Jan 2009)

I didn't have any trouble in St.Jean for having my hair highlighted, nor did anyone else on my course. (We were just warned not to get any un natural colors like blue or pink though)


----------



## Lil_T (4 Jan 2009)

As far as I know, your highlights shouldn't be a problem, since blonde is a hair colour is found in nature. If they were blue or fire engine red there would be an issue. This post here addresses your question http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13144.0.html


----------



## Raylee (17 Apr 2009)

At work last night I was told that my hair (I am female) was getting too long to wear it simply down. I am growing it out (and know that I can get a chit for permission) but it was always my understanding that females are allowed to have their hair short enough that it was shorter than the bottom portion of the collar (where mine just touches the top of my collar). A Sgt (female) told me that my hair was not even allowed to touch the top of collar. I was wondering where I could find these hair standards since I really don't think what she told me is correct, and there's no way that I'm going to talk back to a Sgt without some documentation to prove that I'm right or wrong, haha. Any who, it would be great to clear it up.


----------



## navymich (17 Apr 2009)

First, you can find all kinds of info on hair including standards here.

Next, there are ways of talking back without talking back.  "oh, I thought it was such-and-such.  Could I please get a copy of the standards so that I can stay in the right on this, thanks".  And voila, there are the standards handed to you.

As well, if you KNOW that you can get a chit, why don't you?  If you have the intention of growing it out, don't wait until the last minute to get the chit.  Much easier to go through all of the hassle and possible abuse with paperwork in hand.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Apr 2009)

Reference is CFP 265, the CF Dress manual, which reads in part:

(page 2-2-4, para 5b)



> *Women * (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
> extend below the lower edge of the shirt
> collar. Exaggerated styles, including those
> with excessive fullness or extreme height,
> ...



There is more context preceding this text; it's best to read the whole thing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Apr 2009)

Canadian Forces Dress instruction PDF

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 May 2010)

Okay, I hate to beat a dead horse, but this has just come up recently for me, and I don't know what rights (if any) I have, or what I can do here.

I'm currently deployed, and I was told today that I could not wear my hair in double braids, tucked back behind my shoulders.  After I asked to see a copy of the dress regs, I was simply told, "It's because the camp chief says so."  There is no record of a different set of dress regs here in camp, in fact, when I looked them up, they were copy+pasted directly from the CFAO's.  I am just curious if people of higher rank have the authority to over-rule the CFAO's, as far as hair regulations go?  I was told by someone today that the camp chiefs are allowed to make the regs more stringent, but not more lax.  No one could explain why I am allowed to wear one braid here, but not two.  My WO says double braids are not allowed here, according to the regs, but that's not what the regs say, so I don't know where to go from here.  This may be fickle, but it's hot, bloody hot, and having my hair in two braids as opposed to a bun or one braid, doesn't weigh down so much on my head in this heat.  Anything else gives me a wicked headache.  I'm supposed to be getting married shortly, so I didn't want to cut my hair until after the wedding, ideally.  It's not a big deal in the big picture, I suppose, I just wondered who can over-rule the CFAO's and dress regs, so I have a leg to stand on, or not stand on, when presenting myself to the higher ups.  Thanks so much.

I downloaded and printed the pdf file with all the pictures and everything, but was simply told, "It's because I said so."   :-X  Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2010)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Okay, I hate to beat a dead horse, but this has just come up recently for me, and I don't know what rights (if any) I have, or what I can do here.
> 
> I'm currently deployed, and I was told today that I could not wear my hair in double braids, tucked back behind my shoulders.  After I asked to see a copy of the dress regs, I was simply told, "It's because the camp chief says so."  There is no record of a different set of dress regs here in camp, in fact, when I looked them up, they were copy+pasted directly from the CFAO's.  I am just curious if people of higher rank have the authority to over-rule the CFAO's, as far as hair regulations go?  I was told by someone today that the camp chiefs are allowed to make the regs more stringent, but not more lax.  No one could explain why I am allowed to wear one braid here, but not two.  My WO says double braids are not allowed here, according to the regs, but that's not what the regs say, so I don't know where to go from here.  This may be fickle, but it's hot, bloody hot, and having my hair in two braids as opposed to a bun or one braid, doesn't weigh down so much on my head in this heat.  Anything else gives me a wicked headache.  I'm supposed to be getting married shortly, so I didn't want to cut my hair until after the wedding, ideally.  It's not a big deal in the big picture, I suppose, I just wondered who can over-rule the CFAO's and dress regs, so I have a leg to stand on, or not stand on, when presenting myself to the higher ups.  Thanks so much.
> 
> I downloaded and printed the pdf file with all the pictures and everything, but was simply told, "It's because I said so."   :-X  Thanks for any info you can give me.



Sparks I know here at CFSME all the females are told that braids are out for safety reasons (can get caught in our tools and equipment, etc.) eventhough it is clearly allowed by the Dress Regs.......

Wonder if your camp Chief or WO are imposing  the same deviation from the dress regs for safety reasons......


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 May 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Sparks I know here at CFSME all the females are told that braids are out for safety reasons (can get caught in our tools and equipment, etc.) eventhough it is clearly allowed by the Dress Regs.......
> 
> Wonder if your camp Chief or WO are imposing  the same deviation from the dress regs for safety reasons......



I thought the same thing at first, but then I was told that one braid was okay, two was not.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2010)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I thought the same thing at first, but then I was told that one braid was okay, two was not.



IMHO, I find that one braid can be tucked into the shirt when required for safety reasons.  With two braids, they are usually too short to do this.

I'm pretty sure the Camp RSM can make the rules more stringent if he wants.  I was at 2 Fd Amb when the new hair regs came out and our CSM told all the females that she did not want to see braids when they were wearing DEU for a unit parade.


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> IMHO, I find that one braid can be tucked into the shirt when required for safety reasons.  With two braids, they are usually too short to do this.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Camp RSM can make the rules more stringent if he wants.  I was at 2 Fd Amb when the new hair regs came out and our CSM told all the females that she did not want to see braids when they were wearing DEU for a unit parade.



When working around my engines, etc, I tied the two braids together and they went in my shirt.

The not wearing braids with DEU's is actually in the ceremonial dress reg section... it states that only a bun will be worn with DEU's, so that makes sense.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2010)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> The not wearing braids with DEU's is actually in the ceremonial dress reg section... it states that only a bun will be worn with DEU's, so that makes sense.



Really?  I couldn't find that.


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2010)

INFLAR said:
			
		

> At work last night I was told that my hair (I am female) was getting too long to wear it simply down. I am growing it out (and know that I can get a chit for permission) but it was always my understanding that females are allowed to have their hair short enough that it was shorter than the bottom portion of the collar (where mine just touches the top of my collar). A Sgt (female) told me that my hair was not even allowed to touch the top of collar. I was wondering where I could find these hair standards since I really don't think what she told me is correct, and there's no way that I'm going to talk back to a Sgt without some documentation to prove that I'm right or wrong, haha. Any who, it would be great to clear it up.



As for the DEU question:

Hair must be up in a bun or french braid when in DEUs for ceremonial or parades.

The bit about females being allowed to even begin to wear their hair down in braids (vice only in a bun) came out in 2001 when I was deployed on operation overseas.

The change came into effect via a CANFORGEN. I can't find a copy of the CANFORGEN anymore because I've been posted 5 times and done 2 tours since it came out. Perhpas some keen staff Officer out there can dig up a copy of it.

The CANFORGEN specificly addressed "operations" in that while deployed on operations, the commander of the operation had jurisdiction ... (and, as a matter of fact, the Comd of the operation that I was on at the time of the COE of "braids" decided that women on his op would continue to wear their hair up and in a bun). It was ...

CANFORGEN 024/01 CDS 018 121705Z MAR 01


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really?  I couldn't find that.



Also via CANFORGEN:

CANFORGEN 024/01 121705Z MAR 01



> 3. HAIR:
> A. HAIR ON THE HEAD SHALL AT ALL TIMES BE WELL GROOMED AND CONSERVATIVELY STYLED. THE LENGTH, BULK OR STYLE OF HAIR SHALL NOT DETRACT FROM A POSITIVE MILITARY APPEARANCE OR PRECLUDE THE PROPER WEAR OF MILITARY HEADDRESS. STYLE AND COLOUR SHALL NOT PRESENT A BIZARRE, EXAGGERATED OR UNUSUAL APPEARANCE. UN-NATURAL OR UNUSUAL COLOURS, SUCH AS GREEN, BRIGHT RED, ORANGE, PURPLE, ETC., ARE NOT PERMITTED
> B. MEN: HAIR SHALL AT ALL TIMES BE TAPER-TRIMMED AT THE BACK, SIDES, AND ABOVE THE EARS TO BLEND WITH THE MILITARY HAIR STYLE AND BE SUFFICIENTLY SHORT THAT, WHEN THE HAIR IS GROOMED AND HEAD-DRESS IS REMOVED, NO HAIR SHALL TOUCH THE EARS OR FALL BELOW THE TOP OF THE EYEBROWS: BE NO MORE THAN 4 CM (1-1/2 INCHES) IN BULK AT THE TOP OF THE HEAD, GRADUALLY DECREASING TO BLEND WITH THE TAPER-TRIMMED SIDES AND BE KEPT FREE FROM THE NECK TO A DISTANCE OF 2.5 CM (1 INCH) ABOVE THE SHIRT COLLAR. TAPER TRIMMED SQUARE BACK STYLES AND SHAVING OF ALL THE HAIR ON THE HEAD ARE PERMITTED. SIDEBURNS SHALL NOT EXTEND BELOW A LINE HORIZONTALLY BISECTING THE EAR AND SHALL BE SQUARED OFF HORIZONTALLY AT THE BOTTOM EDGE. (THE SIDEBURN SHALL BE NO LOWER THAN THE MIDDLE OF THE EAR, WHERE THE EAR IS MEASURED FROM THE TOP OF THE EAR TO THE BOTTOM OF THE EAR-LOBE) MOUSTACHES SHALL BE KEPT NEATLY TRIMMED, NOT BE GREATER THAN 2 CM (3/4 IN.) IN BULK, NOT EXTEND BELOW THE CORNERS OF THE MOUTH. BEARDS, WHEN APPROVED FOR WEAR, SHALL BE WORN WITH A MOUSTACHE AND SHALL BE WORN AS PRESCRIBED AT REF A. ONLY FULL, NAVY TRADITIONAL BEARDS ARE AUTHORIZED, IE, NO GOATEE OR VERY NARROW CHIN-STAY STYLE BEARDS OR EXCESSIVELY SHAVED PORTIONS OF THE FACE AND BEARDS SHALL NOT EXCEED 2.5 CM (1 IN.) IN BULK (REF A, FIGURE 2-2-2)
> C. WOMEN: HAIR SHALL NOT EXTEND BELOW THE LOWER EDGE OF THE SHIRT COLLAR. EXAGGERATED STYLES, INCLUDING THOSE WITH EXCESSIVE FULLNESS OR EXTREME HEIGHT ARE NOT AUTH. BRAIDS, IF WORN, SHALL BE STYLED CONSERVATIVELY AND TIED TIGHTLY, SECURED AT THE END BY A KNOT OR A SMALL UNADORNED FASTENER. A SINGLE BRAID SHALL BE WORN IN THE CENTRE OF THE BACK. DOUBLE BRAIDS SHALL BE WORN BEHIND THE SHOULDERS. HAIR SHALL BE A MAXIMUM LENGTH, WHEN GATHERED BEHIND THE HEAD OR BRAIDED, WHICH DOES NOT EXTEND BELOW THE TOP OF THE ARMPIT. WITH THE PERMISSION OF A CO, A 60-DAY TRANSITION PERIOD MAY BE GRANTED TO A FEMALE MEMBER TO GROW HER HAIR LONGER FOR RE-STYLING, DURING WHICH TIME HAIR MAY EXTEND BELOW THE LOWER EDGE OF THE SHIRT COLLAR, WHILE MAINTAINING A POSITIVE MILITARY APPEARANCE, AND SUBJECT TO THE MEMBERS SAFETY. FOR PARADES AND CEREMONIES CONSISTANCY ALL FEMALES SHALL WEAR THE HAIR UP ABOVE THE COLLAR (FRENCH BRAID, BUN, ETC)  PONYTAILS MAY BE WORN AT SEA ONLY, WHILE NOT ON WATCH AND PROVIDED IT IS SAFE TO DO SO. PONYTAILS ARE NOT TO BE WORN WHILE ALONGSIDE OR IN THE CONFINES OF THE DOCKYARD


----------



## dangerboy (3 May 2010)

You would think that in the 9 years since that CANFORGEN came out someone would update the dress regulations in the CF Dress manual.  I would never have thought to look at CANFORGENS if I had s female soldier ask me a question regarding hair regulations, I would have checked the dress pam and thought that it would be correct.


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2010)

Moe,

Pics for you from Halifax site showing authorized hairstyles IAW all applicable CANFORGENS and Dress Regs. Pic for parades is found at the bottom of the page.

http://halifax.mil.ca/N4MAT/BCOMD/english/bcpo/hairstyles.htm

And, hair is my pet peeve ... so for all you male supervisors out there who don't know what's authorized for females (or is) ... check out the pics. Most male supervisors don't have a clue what is good to go for their female subordinates ... I know this because I pick up the chickies all the time for their "not on" hair styles" and braids half way down their backs/extending past armpits and always get a "well, my boss lets me wear it like this..." Guess what? He can't - it ain't authorized so he's wrong. I always, too, make sure to email them a pic of the below regs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Moe,
> 
> Pics for you from Halifax site showing authorized hairstyles IAW all applicable CANFORGENS and Dress Regs. Pic for parades is found at the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...



Thanks Vern, I usually get one of the senior females in my unit to show the new ones what is the right way to put ones hair..........

Gonna add that link to my favorites on my DIN account....


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Moe,
> 
> Pics for you from Halifax site showing authorized hairstyles IAW all applicable CANFORGENS and Dress Regs. Pic for parades is found at the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...



I would also like for the males to find out what the regs are....  My saga is over, today.  Turns out, here's what happened.  Almost a week ago, someone saw me walk by with double braids.  He thought that it looked wrong, so he went up my chain with a pee-pee slap for me.  A bunch (6, to be exact) of men of various ranks sat around for a couple of hours and discussed my hair, and the hair regs.  They only had the words, not any of the pictures, so they misunderstood what was written, ie where it says "mulitple braids (cornrows) that extend below the collar shall be gathered into a bun", they thought that included my double braids, hence one braid being okay, and two being forbidden.  I found the pdf document, thanks to Vern,  and downloaded and printed it.  I didn't want to start further crap, so I just put my hair in one braid and shut my mouth.

This morning, I went to clear out, and ran into the WO that had the issue in the first place.  He hauled me into his office, and made me explain all the female "hair stuff."  He didn't know what french braids, cornrows, double braids and ponytails were.  I showed him what each one was, then showed him the pictures at the end of the pdf file.  He says, "Oh, but that's the way your hair looked!"  I said, "Yes, Warrant."  He said, "So that was ok?  Like, that's what the regs says is fine?"  I said yes, and he apologized, and said, "I don't know what any of this girl's hair s**t is about anyway."

The apology was nice, and it's nice to know it was just a misunderstanding, and not just someone changing the regs on a whim because he doesn't like the way one looks.  But, it would have been nice if he would have done a bit of research, and looked up the regs, before I got ripped a new one for having something that was fine all along.  I try to always be in reg.  My braids are over my shoulders, not longer than my armpits, and not full of clips or anything.  Plain old brown, nothing fancy... yet I see girls with bleached hair on top and black underneath, girls wearing ponytails, girls with pink streaks, and no one says anything.  Bleh.  

Thanks so much for the info, Vern, my Sgt had me email it to him so he can use it to better inform himself and his supervisors.  He agrees that you should know what the standard is before you start jacking people up for it.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You would think that in the 9 years since that CANFORGEN came out someone would update the dress regulations in the CF Dress manual.  I would never have thought to look at CANFORGENS if I had s female soldier ask me a question regarding hair regulations, I would have checked the dress pam and thought that it would be correct.



Thanks Kyle.  

 ???

These regulations are indeed found in the CFP 265 Dress Regulations:

(Page 2-2-4A/2-2-4B)



> b. Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar. Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly:
> secured at the end by a knot or a small unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double
> braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head and braided
> which does not extend below the top of the armpit. Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head,
> ...



Always remember to read the NOTES of the accompanying Dress reg folks --- some of you just read the para, forgetting that the notes exist. As for further ref of that note made to Figure 2-2-3 (found on page 2-2-15 of the CFP 265)... that brings you to this pic:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 May 2010)

I'll just add that for all this info, I have a DWAN link to the CFPs.

ftp://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/Downloads/Dhh/CFPs/


----------



## Strike (4 May 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I'll just add that for all this info, I have a DWAN link to the CFPs.
> 
> ftp://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/Downloads/Dhh/CFPs/



Your link is bad.

Vern, most units probably haven't updated their links and pdfs for the updates on the dress regs.  That "note" only came out 3 or 4 years ago.  I had a bugger of a time finding it to show to my CWO when women were showing up on parade with loose braids.


----------



## Occam (4 May 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Your link is bad.
> 
> Vern, most units probably haven't updated their links and pdfs for the updates on the dress regs.  That "note" only came out 3 or 4 years ago.  I had a bugger of a time finding it to show to my CWO when women were showing up on parade with loose braids.



The proper link is:

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh/publications/engraph/cfps_e.asp?cat=6

Edit:  Army.ca doesn't seem to like links to FTP sites - the forum wants to put HTTP in front of the FTP address.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Your link is bad.
> 
> Vern, most units probably haven't updated their links and pdfs for the updates on the dress regs.  That "note" only came out 3 or 4 years ago.  I had a bugger of a time finding it to show to my CWO when women were showing up on parade with loose braids.



The hair up for DEU parades has been out for a very long time (vice only a couple of years). The CSM of every Unit should very well keep their links updated --- Dress & Deportment are, after all, the CSMs raison d'etre.

I can access my link from here on the DWAN. You'll also note that that note is showing ... in a 2006 modified version. I also know that the note was already in the CFP 265 when advising COs and RSMs on proper Dress Regs was my official secondary duty as the CSG supervisor and Clothing Liaison officer in Gagetown ... circa 2004 and 2005, prior to my posting to Charlottetown in May 2006. They paid me big bucks (with lots of headaches!!) for that secondary duty.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 May 2010)

OCCAM, thanks for the update.

I will ensure it gets put up on my G3 site here at 34 Bde!


----------



## Barmecide (4 Aug 2010)

I've searched functioned and looked all over, I don't know what to do.

Right now I have medium length hair, it won't be long enough to put into braids or a bun by the time I go to basic. I have an exaggerated bob so it's way shorter in the back.
I was thinking of cutting it chin length before I go so it's "not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar" But the thing is I have crazy hair (huge wavy curls) and it'll only get crazier if I cut it short and I'm pretty darn sure they're not going to give me time to straighten my hair every morning. I could cut it super short but then I'll look boyish and the crazy hair part would still be problem.

So what I'm really asking is; Will I get into trouble during BMQ for my crazy hair if I just cut it chin length? I read that " Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized"
Would that count towards my hair? I really have no say over what it does and I can't just "gel it" that would only be feeding the beast that is my hair. 


Just to get an idea what I'm talking about there's a link to a photo of me I just took, there's no styling product in my hair, no blow drying, no curling, I just let it dry naturally. 

http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac114/barmmy/ME/Picture0040.jpg

I know, I know, I have more important things to worry about than my hair. But any idea? Anyone?


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Aug 2010)

First, from a crusty old WO... Do not panic. Never panic. You can not change the beast, so why worry about it?

Now, our regulations are regulations. How long until BMQ? Hair netting can go a long way towards getting things under control until it is long enough for a proper bun or other hair style.... Some of the ladies around these parts will surely share some of the tricks learned through trial and error.

They key wording in the regs is "natural". Exaggerated styles means, are you using gel, hairspray or wood glue to get your hair all crazy like?

Even the crustiest of old bastards understand that hair needs time to grow out... Now, on BMQ, and the rest of your training, there will be no leniency, however, when you get to your unit you can ask for permission to grow your hair out so you can dress it properly IAW the appropriate paras of the dress instructions.

(Wishing I was at my workstation so I could post the pics of hairstyle choices available... But alas, here I am on leave, talking Army stuff...).

Regardless of the outcome... Welcome to the family.  ;D

ETA: Oh hey now, look at ArmyVern's post dated May 04 2010. There is an MS Word doc attached with some pictures. Not helpful though if you do not have MS Word.


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2010)

Barmecide said:
			
		

> I've searched functioned and looked all over, I don't know what to do.
> 
> Right now I have medium length hair, it won't be long enough to put into braids or a bun by the time I go to basic. I have an exaggerated bob so it's way shorter in the back.
> I was thinking of cutting it chin length before I go so it's "not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar" But the thing is I have crazy hair (huge wavy curls) and it'll only get crazier if I cut it short and I'm pretty darn sure they're not going to give me time to straighten my hair every morning. I could cut it super short but then I'll look boyish and the crazy hair part would still be problem.
> ...



The hair in your pic will not fly.

But, if you cut the front to chin length and tapered it up gradually to the shorter back of your head - that's fine. 

I'll find you a pic of a tapered do that is long in the front that would pass the smell test. Just as the hair on the back of your head can't extend below the lower bottom of the rear collar, neither can your front. That's when it has to go up into a bun or into a braid (which still can not hang below the armpits by the books). You can submit a memorandum requesting "grow-out time" to be approved for you to wear it down when it's in that 'in between' stage where it's hitting the bottom of the collar, but is still too short to get into a bun. That's the stage that mine is at now. They'll go over that with you at BMQ. No worries.

The tapered cuts at # 1 & 4 in this link would fly too:

http://www.hairstyles-for.com/top-10-hairstyles/top10hairstyles.php


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2010)

There's a few here that would work, too, depending on how much you want to cut it.

http://womenhairstyle.blogspot.com/2010/04/short-hairstyles-for-women-pictures.html

This one as well:  http://hairstylelounge.sheknows.com/hairstyle-photo-gallery/quick-easy-hairstyles/angled-bob-11

As far as I'm concerned, shorter is easier and you can use gel or paste to control it.  A leave-in conditioner works well, too.

Plenty of time to grow your hair out after training.


----------



## Barmecide (4 Aug 2010)

So my hair is a no go, great, thanks mom for passing down your genes.

Those are nice cuts and everything but it won't mean anything to my hair it will just curl like crazy (like in my picture) the shorter the curlier and more wild. My hair will be sticking out at weird angles, flipping all over the place, doing drugs and having unprotected sex, I have no control over my hair and there's nothing I can do about it. It drives me crazy.

I guess I'll just have to cut it all super short and gel it like there's no tomorrow, I'm sure I can find some cuts that aren't too manly. 
Oh well, thanks anyways.  =(


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Aug 2010)

Hey there, 

I had long hair last summer and I did a three-week pre-recruit training course. When you have 5 minutes to pretty much shower, change, do your hair and get into formation? It just doesn't work. First thing when I got home was cut it all off and go real short. (mine was half-way down my back)... I decided I just didn't have enough time to do what I needed to do to it properly, without causing extra grief. Long hair takes time to wash and time to put up and time...  and then the little whispys I had? Meh. 

I cut it real short and while it may look "boyish", remember that all the guys will pretty much be shaved so...  you'll still stand out as a girl   It takes about 20 seconds to wash, hardly any time to dry and... it WILL grow back later, which is my intent once my training is done. 

I also have the natural curl wavy thing and,  I think that as long as it looks like you brushed your hair, it's not touching the collar and it's not in your eyes, then it should be okay. I mean, there's only so much we can do, right?? I've invested in several cans of "instant freeze" hairspray which essentially keeps the strands in place all day. The Kiwi Aussie one works wonders. 

When are you off to BMQ? I'll be there in just over two weeks!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2010)

zero on the sides and two on the top


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> zero on the sides and two on the top



I've been mighty tempted lately my friend! We'll see how the first week goes, then maybe I'll resort to the mostly bald look, haha!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> zero on the sides and two on the top



Might as well cut those two off too.     >


----------



## Teeps74 (4 Aug 2010)

Barmecide said:
			
		

> Those are nice cuts and everything but it won't mean anything to my hair it will just curl like crazy (like in my picture) the shorter the curlier and more wild. My hair will be sticking out at weird angles, flipping all over the place, doing drugs and having unprotected sex, I have no control over my hair and there's nothing I can do about it. It drives me crazy.



You owe me a beer after that... Gods, it burns when you blow it out your nose!

It is clear your desire to join up supersedes hair style. But fear not, the army (and CF) is not that big of fashion killer. Like I said before... Natural. If your hair is naturally crazy, well, so long as you manage it, we will not be looking for a Natalie Portman a la "V".

I am sure you will manage, some potential growing pains, but you will manage.

Remember your lessons well, as who knows, in ten years you could be the one as the MCpl or the Sgt giving the advice, and guiding someone along.


----------



## Barmecide (4 Aug 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> When are you off to BMQ? I'll be there in just over two weeks!



I'm not leaving till November 8th, I've decided I'll just keep my hair long till I have to leave then it's off to the gallows, chop chop. I'm still afraid I'll look horrible with short hair but from what I've read it'll be for the best.
Too bad life doesn't have an edit>undo button.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2010)

You do know the nice thing about hair?  It grows back.

If you don't like the way it is cut; well.....in a couple of weeks/months you can have it cut again.


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Aug 2010)

Barmecide said:
			
		

> I'm not leaving till November 8th, I've decided I'll just keep my hair long till I have to leave then it's off to the gallows, chop chop. I'm still afraid I'll look horrible with short hair but from what I've read it'll be for the best.
> Too bad life doesn't have an edit>undo button.



I've reached for that magic "undo" button more than once, always shocked when I realise it isn't there!

Maybe see if you can get a trendy french haircut... the stylists can do amazing things with short hair!


----------



## armyvern (5 Aug 2010)

Barmecide said:
			
		

> So my hair is a no go, great, thanks mom for passing down your genes.
> 
> Those are nice cuts and everything but it won't mean anything to my hair it will just curl like crazy (like in my picture) the shorter the curlier and more wild. My hair will be sticking out at weird angles, flipping all over the place, doing drugs and having unprotected sex, I have no control over my hair and there's nothing I can do about it. It drives me crazy.
> 
> ...



Your hair is far from curly. My hair ... is curly. Think afro curly. Think afro curls and spots where it all naturally bunches into one big clump of a ringlet. And frizzy. Naturally. Curly hair is  natural and allowable. 

Having cuts that hang way down in front past the collar level while short in the back is not a natural cut. Allowing curly hair to frizz all over is not allowed. My curls are fine even when hanging to my collar, but I do use a leave in conditioner or anti-frizz so that it doesn`t look like my finger was stuck into a light socket.

Think carrot top and then you have my hair. Shoulder length. It can be tamed. This I know. I have to do it every day. I`ll get a couple pics of mine .... before and after.


----------



## Sparkplugs (12 Aug 2010)

I had the shaved head at basic -- bleh, not really by choice, but by stupidity.  One weekend near grad, I dyed my hair black, my staff didn't like it, so off it went!  Worst 8 bucks I ever spent on a haircut, hahahaha!  My hair's ridiculously thick, so it grew out standing straight up -- I looked like a tennis ball for many many months, but it grew back.  Now I'm sitting here in Afghanistan trying really really hard not to shave it all off -- it was so convenient and easy!  (Must think of wedding in 6 months -- would like to have hair for it!)


----------



## GenePool (24 Aug 2010)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I had the shaved head at basic -- bleh, not really by choice, but by stupidity.  One weekend near grad, I dyed my hair black, my staff didn't like it, so off it went!  Worst 8 bucks I ever spent on a haircut, hahahaha!  My hair's ridiculously thick, so it grew out standing straight up -- I looked like a tennis ball for many many months, but it grew back.  Now I'm sitting here in Afghanistan trying really really hard not to shave it all off -- it was so convenient and easy!  (Must think of wedding in 6 months -- would like to have hair for it!)



Interesting, as I was reading through this I pondered whether or not any women would choose to shave their heads during BMQ.  In your case, from what I can tell, it was not really by choice.  

I supposed I would be safe in assuming that a woman with a shaved head wouldn't be deemed to have an 'exaggerated' haircut then?


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Aug 2010)

GenePool said:
			
		

> I supposed I would be safe in assuming that a woman with a shaved head wouldn't be deemed to have an 'exaggerated' haircut then?



I don't know that females can shave their head bald, however, I have seen some that are quite short.  Most of those were in Afghanistan.


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

I've been known to be bald.


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've been known to be bald.



...and I says "Pardon!!??"

MM


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...and I says "Pardon!!??"
> 
> MM



Out of the gutter; you're not a pilot.

Vern - Trenton circa Y2K ...


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

Sounds more like you were in MY gutter...I was just having problems picturing you with your melon shaved - this a Cops for Canncer thing or something to that effect?  Or did someone just dare you?

MM


----------



## armyvern (25 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sounds more like you were in MY gutter...I was just having problems picturing you with your melon shaved - this a Cops for Canncer thing or something to that effect?  Or did someone just dare you?
> 
> MM



Nah, although I've gone a couple rounds with the big C (& am still smoking  :-\), this particular pic was unrelated to any of that.

A few of the Snr Officers from Trenton anted up their hair as part of United Way fundraising. I think it was 10 grand per haircut. When the day came for the deed to be done, they had their heads shaved down to mere #2s by the barber (Air Force guys you know ...  >). I made a comment that I'd go totally "bald" as that was what the deal was _supposed_ to be. Someone said "yeah, right". So, up I walked and told the barber they had brought in to take it all off. He did. After that, the Officers had their hair re-cut down to bald. 

It was just one of those things. I can't remember how much we actually raised that year, but it was awesome and record setting.


----------



## armyvern (25 Aug 2010)

GenePool said:
			
		

> I supposed I would be safe in assuming that a woman with a shaved head wouldn't be deemed to have an 'exaggerated' haircut then?



I never walked around bald as a habit, mind you, I have always had very short haircuts since my entry into the CF. I have naturally curly red afro hair. Think Carrot Top & Lil Orphan Annie. I haven't had a haircut since last Nov 8th as I promised my kids I'd go a full year without cutting it to see what it ends up like. I have only just managed to get it into a braid last week. it looks goofy - it'll be gone this Nov 9th I swear.

In 90-91, I was tasked to Goose Bay from CFB Halifax to work with the MPs there and 119 AD Arty out of Chatam to perform the searchs on female innuit that were arrested during the Low-Level Flight Protests. I had a crew-cut at the time - Marine style. No one from either of those Units had an issue with it and I recall one occasion where I was used as the demo model for one of the troops who was deemed to be "in need" of a haircut when they called me in and said to him, "if your hair is longer than hers, you need a haircut."

In late 90, 119 AD was pulled out so that they could man the ships heading out to Gulf War I. They were replaced by the Van Doos. One crusty old guy in the Van Doos (a Sgt) did have a problem with my haircut. He stood me to attention one day and raged all over me about how he was going to have me charged with "personating a male". I reached under my shirt, pulled out my bra strap and said "show me a man who wears a bra to work with his uniform and I'll show you someone you can charge." I didn't get charged (_caveat:_ for that 'personating').

When I disembarked the herc at CFS Alert in 98, and walked into the theatre for the new-arrivals in-brief by the CO & SWO, the SWO made the comment "I can see we're not going to have a problem with your hair while you're here" before launching into his speil about dress & deportment on station.

So, other than that one incident - I've never had an issue or gotten any grief over having a number 2 or 3 as a female. Circa Y2K, # 3 and 4 became my 'norm' ... and people were commenting then about me letting my hair grow so long.  8)


----------



## GenePool (25 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> One crusty old guy in the Van Doos (a Sgt) did have a problem with my haircut. He stood me to attention one day and raged all over me about how he was going to have me charged with "personating a male". I reached under my shirt, pulled out my bra strap and said "show me a man who wears a bra to work with his uniform and I'll show you someone you can charge." I didn't get charged (_caveat:_ for that 'personating').



That made me spit a portion of my coffee out on to my keyboard.


----------



## medicineman (25 Aug 2010)

I actually remember my CSM in St Jean who was a gazillion years old letting loose on the women that had their hair cut to male standards or shorter...he didn't want to have to guess people's gender.  Women were to look like women and men like men .

MM


----------



## Pearlina (10 Jan 2011)

I am curious as to what types of updo's are acceptable. I currently wear a bun everyday,  I would love to try something new such as a neatly tucked french twist, or something to that effect. Very conservative, would not interfere with the wearing of head dress, and would not be excessivly tall, or big.  Also a neat roll at the nap of the neck, same basic idea only instead of vertical the roll is horizontal, securely and discreetly pinned, styled and pulled away from the face.  I will be doing the hairstyles at home, taking pictures and bringing them in to see if they are approved or not before sporting them at garrison of course. Just wondering if anyone else currently does them or has seen them.  Also we are about 10 to 15 females at my unit and well, most have either short hair or are fine with sporting a bun everyday.


----------



## Strike (10 Jan 2011)

Pearlina said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what types of updo's are acceptable. I currently wear a bun everyday,  I would love to try something new such as a neatly tucked french twist, or something to that effect. Very conservative, would not interfere with the wearing of head dress, and would not be excessivly tall, or big.  Also a neat roll at the nap of the neck, same basic idea only instead of vertical the roll is horizontal, securely and discreetly pinned, styled and pulled away from the face.  I will be doing the hairstyles at home, taking pictures and bringing them in to see if they are approved or not before sporting them at garrison of course. Just wondering if anyone else currently does them or has seen them.  Also we are about 10 to 15 females at my unit and well, most have either short hair or are fine with sporting a bun everyday.



I've seen both and never heard of anyone getting jacked up for it.  The standard is nothing 'way out there', must be away from the face and off the neck.


----------



## Sparkplugs (12 Jan 2011)

Pearlina said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what types of updo's are acceptable. I currently wear a bun everyday,  I would love to try something new such as a neatly tucked french twist, or something to that effect. Very conservative, would not interfere with the wearing of head dress, and would not be excessivly tall, or big.  Also a neat roll at the nap of the neck, same basic idea only instead of vertical the roll is horizontal, securely and discreetly pinned, styled and pulled away from the face.  I will be doing the hairstyles at home, taking pictures and bringing them in to see if they are approved or not before sporting them at garrison of course. Just wondering if anyone else currently does them or has seen them.  Also we are about 10 to 15 females at my unit and well, most have either short hair or are fine with sporting a bun everyday.



I have seen women doing each of these, but if you check the dress regs, they're not in there.  All that's allowed to long hair, is a french braid, down the back, not extending past your armpit in length, 2 french braids, also worn down the back and not longer than your armpit height, or a bun -- unless you have a 'growing it out' chit, but as soon as it's long enough to bun or braid, that's where it's supposed to be.  And I had such a crappy time trying to explain this one on Remembrance Day, but in DEU's, it's a bun only, no braids allowed.


----------



## Strike (12 Jan 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I have seen women doing each of these, but if you check the dress regs, they're not in there.  All that's allowed to long hair, is a french braid, down the back, not extending past your armpit in length, 2 french braids, also worn down the back and not longer than your armpit height, or a bun -- unless you have a 'growing it out' chit, but as soon as it's long enough to bun or braid, that's where it's supposed to be.  And I had such a crappy time trying to explain this one on Remembrance Day, but in DEU's, it's a bun only, no braids allowed.



If you check the regs it doesn't even say that buns are permitted (except for the note):



> Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
> extend below the lower edge of the shirt
> collar. Exaggerated styles, including those
> with excessive fullness or extreme height,
> are not authorized. Braids, if worn...



Regarding hair during parades:



> Female personal appearance on
> ceremonial parade in accordance
> with Figure 2-2-3; straight hairstyles
> will be gathered in a bun. This is
> also applicable for the cornrows.


----------



## Pearlina (12 Jan 2011)

And see by the dress regs not specifically stating bun then any suitable hair do would be therefore exceptable as long as it falls within those regulations.  Definantly something I will bring up to my staff. Not that I'm trying to be poop disturber, I just like having options while remaining within the regulations.  I will definantly be printing out the exerpt from the regs and putting it in my wallet though so if anyone asks I can say look its within regs, especially since the only hair specific unit regs we have are for men and the difference between tapered and straight back haircuts. (straight back not allowed).  thanks to everyone for helping with the clarifications especially since we are so few women here and none seem to be overly interested in changing their hair styles except me.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2011)

Pearlina said:
			
		

> And see by the dress regs not specifically stating bun then any suitable hair do would be therefore exceptable acceptable as long as it falls within those regulations.  Definantly something I will bring up to my staff. Not that I'm trying to be poop disturber, I just like having options while remaining within the regulations.



Be careful how you write things.  There is a great difference between except and accept.   



			
				Pearlina said:
			
		

> I will definantly be printing out the exerpt from the regs and putting it in my wallet though so if anyone asks I can say look its within regs, especially since the only hair specific unit regs we have are for men and the difference between tapered and straight back haircuts. (straight back not allowed).   thanks to everyone for helping with the clarifications especially since we are so few women here and none seem to be overly interested in changing their hair styles except me.


 ???

The Regulations on how to wear your hair are not "unit regs", they are CF Regulations.

I would advise you to think this over.  When you do print off the proper Regulations, you will find that there are indeed Regulations for Female hair styles.


----------



## Strike (12 Jan 2011)

But the styles revolve around how to wear a braid an when one can wear a ponytail (it's really only in one situation so if none of you have seen it then you probably don't have permission/need to wear your hair that way).


----------



## Pearlina (13 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Be careful how you write things.  There is a great difference between except and accept.
> ???
> 
> The Regulations on how to wear your hair are not "unit regs", they are CF Regulations.
> ...



In reference to the Unit regs, Yes the hair regulations are CF not unit, however my unit has also imposed stricter regulations in terms of the men being able to have straight back vs tapered back.  A hair cut in which the hair is cropped in straight line across the back of the neck is not allowed at my unit. Men are only allowed to sport the tapered back here. Anything else will result in a swift jacking for the men even though the regulations for the CF state that a straight back is fine.

Also I have thouroughly read the CF regultaions on female hair and it does not specifically state that hair must be in a bun unless on parade.  All that is stated is how it cannot be excessively large and should be conservatively styled away from the face, off the collar, not strange colours and of course the various styles permitted for braids/ cornrolls. So keeping that in mind I think most people just default to the standard Bun simply because it is the most commonly seen hair style on females.  I have not attempted anything new as of yet simply because the plan of action is to style hair at home, take pictures, then submit for approval through my staff before sporting a new do.

Also thanks for catching the grammatical error.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2011)

CF Regs trump Unit Regs.  Anyway, from A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS
INSTRUCTIONS:

5. The following additional details apply to
specific groups to accord with religious and spiritual
practices and public perceptions of a disciplined
force:
a. Men (see Figure 2-2-1). Hair shall be taper-trimmed
at the back, sides, and above the
ears to blend with the hair-style; be no
more than 15 cm (6 in.) in length and
sufficiently short that, when the hair is
groomed and headdress is removed, no
hair shall touch the ears or fall below the
top of the eyebrows; be no more than 4 cm
(1-1/2 in.) in bulk at the top of the head,
gradually decreasing to blend with the
taper-trimmed sides and back; and be kept
free from the neck to a distance of 2.5 cm
(1 in.) above the shirt collar. Taper trimmed
square back styles and shaving of all the
hair on the head are permitted.


As well:

b. Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
extend below the lower edge of the shirt
collar. Exaggerated styles, including those
with excessive fullness or extreme height,
are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be
styled conservatively and tied tightly:
secured at the end by a knot or a small
unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be
worn in the centre of the back. Double
braids shall be worn behind the shoulders.
Hair shall be a maximum length when
gathered behind the head and braided
which does not extend below the top of the
armpit. Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be
directed toward the back of the head,
pulled tight to the head and secured at the
end by a knot or a small-unadorned
fastener. Multiple braids extending below
the lower edge of the collar are to be
gathered in a bun. With the permission of a
Commanding Officer, a reasonable period
may be authorized in order to transition
from short to long hairstyles, during which
time hair may extend below the lower edge
of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a
positive military appearance, and subject to
the member’s safety.



and:


              *NOTE* 

Female personal appearance on
ceremonial parade in accordance
with Figure 2-2-3; straight hairstyles
will be gathered in a bun. This is
also applicable for the cornrows.


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2011)

Dress regs states at the beginning (reference Chapter 1 para 3):


> CF Dress Instructions shall be interpreted as follows: if an item is not included in these instructions, it is not authorized.



Therefore, if it doesn't specifically state what you CAN do then you CAN'T do it.

Reference: Chapter 2, Section 2, para 5b begins:


> Women (see Figure 2-2-3).



It is saying to look at the Figure (which includes cornrows, buns, braids and short hair).  Regardless of how you might interrupt the "conservatively styled..etc etc", if the picture of how you want your hair is not in this picture, it is not allowed.


----------



## Strike (13 Jan 2011)

If that's the case than you cannot do a bun by using a single braid (twisting is around and pinning), or tuck the bottom of a french braid up under the braid and pin that.  We've all seen it and some have even been taught it.

See how silly that sounds?

In the same vein every man would have to have a part on the side of his head.


----------



## Sparkplugs (13 Jan 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> If that's the case than you cannot do a bun by using a single braid (twisting is around and pinning), or tuck the bottom of a french braid up under the braid and pin that.  We've all seen it and some have even been taught it.
> 
> See how silly that sounds?
> 
> In the same vein every man would have to have a part on the side of his head.



I was specifically told when I was on course that those were two things that were definitely not allowed -- the tucked french braid and the braid wound into a bun.  We were shown pictures right out of the regs, and told, "These are your options.  That's it."

Yes, I've seen women doing the other things too, but perhaps it's only because no one has jacked them up for it?  I know as a Jr NCM, there's no way I'd tell a female MWO, "Ma'am, your hair is out of regs," unless I wanted a world of hurt.  I get jacked up for my double braids all the time, so I started carrying around a print-out of the pictures from the dress regs.  I find that most times, it's only because it's not super commonly seen, and males aren't always sure about the female hair regs, so I have no problem sharing them.

A parting of the hair is not the same as a picture of a bun.  I don't think it sounds silly at all.  I don't see anything wrong with conforming to one of the three long hair options when I'm in uniform.  My time out of uniform is what I reserve for individuality, creativity, and 'fun' hairstyles.  Work is work.  I'm told to dress a certain way, and do my hair a certain way, so I do.


----------



## Pearlina (13 Jan 2011)

Well taking everyones points into consideration I will just stay with the bun this way I don't get jacked.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I was specifically told when I was on course that those were two things that were definitely not allowed -- the tucked french braid and the braid wound into a bun.  We were shown pictures right out of the regs, and told, "These are your options.  That's it."
> 
> Yes, I've seen women doing the other things too, but perhaps it's only because no one has jacked them up for it?  I know as a Jr NCM, there's no way I'd tell a female MWO, "Ma'am, your hair is out of regs," unless I wanted a world of hurt.  I get jacked up for my double braids all the time, so I started carrying around a print-out of the pictures from the dress regs.  I find that most times, it's only because it's not super commonly seen, and males aren't always sure about the female hair regs, so I have no problem sharing them.
> 
> A parting of the hair is not the same as a picture of a bun.  I don't think it sounds silly at all.  I don't see anything wrong with conforming to one of the three long hair options when I'm in uniform.  My time out of uniform is what I reserve for individuality, creativity, and 'fun' hairstyles.  Work is work.  I'm told to dress a certain way, and do my hair a certain way, so I do.



Think yours has more to do with safety, just as we tell all females on the QL3 Course that eventhough braids and the like are allowed you will wear your hair in a bun when dealing with all tools etc.....


----------



## Sparkplugs (14 Jan 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Think yours has more to do with safety, just as we tell all females on the QL3 Course that eventhough braids and the like are allowed you will wear your hair in a bun when dealing with all tools etc.....



They said the bun, the single, or double braids were okay -- the only safety thing that we were told, was not to use bobby pins, as they became FOD pretty quickly.  

When I'm working with tools or things that spin, I usually tuck my braids up under a ballcap anyway, makes me feel a little safer, haha!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jan 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> When I'm working with tools or things that spin, I usually tuck my braids up under a ballcap anyway, makes me feel a little safer, haha!



I might as well say it before the 'usual suspect'.


*This thread is useless without pics.*


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jan 2011)

Depends on what tools she is working with.


----------



## Strike (14 Jan 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> They said the bun, the single, or double braids were okay -- the only safety thing that we were told, was not to use bobby pins, as they became FOD pretty quickly.
> 
> When I'm working with tools or things that spin, I usually tuck my braids up under a ballcap anyway, makes me feel a little safer, haha!



I was able to get away with wearing my hair down in a braid (before the rules for such came into place) when I was going through training in Moose Jaw specifically for that reason.  I would take my hair down when I hit the flight line and put it back up before I left.  Also, with my hair down I could actually wear my helmet properly.


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jan 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I might as well say it before the 'usual suspect'.
> 
> 
> *This thread is useless without pics.*



Let's hope none exist, hahaha!  It's pretty ridiculous, I'm sure.   ;D


----------



## fallyz (5 Apr 2011)

I’m new to the Army and I have searched the internet for how I could possibly wear my hair (because the whole bun + thin hair looks ridiculous and my family would kill me if I cut my hair off. (Though after all this bs and regs, it’s VERY tempting.) This forum has been the most informative. (Sadly, most of the links didn’t work, and I would, at this point, KILL for the PDF with photos that has been mentioned.)

I think, my best bet, since my hair in thin and curly (= HELL TO DEAL WITH!) I’m opting for cornrows (le sigh!) for BMQ, which I will be attending in a few months. 

I’m going to have to learn to French Braid my own hair and I’m going to go for the 2 French braids deal. (Youtube, you better teach me good!)

Anyway,  I wanted to thank you all of the info!


----------



## chrisf (5 Apr 2011)

A very old and very wise man once said to me "Loosing your vanity is the greatest thing you can ever do"


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Apr 2011)

Fally said:
			
		

> I’m going to have to learn to French Braid my own hair and I’m going to go for the 2 French braids deal. (Youtube, you better teach me good!)



I bet you'll have another female (or male) member on the course that can help you out with the French braids. You'll learn that BMQ is quickly about teamwork, and people will be willing to help you if you're there to help the team. Don't sweat it, and good luck on your course.


----------



## ekpiper (5 Apr 2011)

Current (The most current published) Dress Regulations are available here for this week.  DND has a tendency to change URLs on a very frequent basis though.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/downloads-telechargements/reserve/dress-tenue/CF_dress_instructions_mod2008_0514.pdf

Look around page 50-70 for hair.


----------



## armyvern (6 Apr 2011)

Fally said:
			
		

> I’m new to the Army and I have searched the internet for how I could possibly wear my hair (because the whole bun + thin hair looks ridiculous and my family would kill me if I cut my hair off. (Though after all this bs and regs, it’s VERY tempting.) This forum has been the most informative. (Sadly, most of the links didn’t work, and I would, at this point, KILL for the PDF with photos that has been mentioned.)
> 
> I think, my best bet, since my hair in thin and curly (= HELL TO DEAL WITH!) I’m opting for cornrows (le sigh!) for BMQ, which I will be attending in a few months.
> 
> ...



Someone like me ... is going to have a field day with you.

Word up.

If my long, curly, frizzy and red (IE: _Real _ hell) hair can go up, so can yours. As for ridiculous --- it won't be me (or someone like me) looking ridiculous. As for "BS and regs", I'd highly suggest you get over that right quick --- or you're not going to do very well at making this a career path.

Corn rows and french braids are fine ... until your hair reaches the length where it is even with your armpits, then it's up into that bun or cut it the hell off. Oh, and in dress uniform - it's always in a bun. Don't like those rules? Then cut it. Your family don't like? Grow up -- and perhaps let them know that the law, at least, considers you an adult already. Simple as that.



Good luck with your BMQ; your attitude here tells me that you will need it.


----------



## fallyz (6 Apr 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Someone like me ... is going to have a field day with you.
> 
> Word up.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I suppose one can't read sarcasm and humour on the internet. That was my attempt here.

Again, thank you for the information on this topic.


----------



## fallyz (6 Apr 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> Current (The most current published) Dress Regulations are available here for this week.  DND has a tendency to change URLs on a very frequent basis though.
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/downloads-telechargements/reserve/dress-tenue/CF_dress_instructions_mod2008_0514.pdf
> 
> Look around page 50-70 for hair.



This is great! Thank you!


----------



## fallyz (6 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I bet you'll have another female (or male) member on the course that can help you out with the French braids. You'll learn that BMQ is quickly about teamwork, and people will be willing to help you if you're there to help the team. Don't sweat it, and good luck on your course.



You know, I never even thought of that. Although, I work well in a team environment, I'm very independent, so it didn't even come to mind. 
Thank you


----------



## fallyz (13 Jun 2011)

I planned on doing the cornrows for basic because it would keep my hair out of the way and one less thing to worry about. I mentioned this to a Bdr in my holding platoon and she told me that I couldn't because I wasn't "African Canadian". Can anyone tell me if this is true, can they put a limitation on that because I'm Caucasian?


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2011)

From CFP 265  Chapter 2 Section 2



> 5. The following additional details apply to
> specific groups to accord with religious and spiritual
> practices and public perceptions of a disciplined
> force:
> ...




My interpretation is, unless you belong to a specific group where it is practiced, then, no you can not have cornrows.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2011)

I am so friggin' sick of this hyphenated citizenship\ race crap.

'Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be
directed toward the back of the head,
pulled tight to the head and secured at the
end by a knot or a small-unadorned
fastener. Multiple braids extending below
the lower edge of the collar are to be
gathered in a bun'

I've seen plenty of Caucasian women in the CF with cornrows.

para b in the post above talks about women's hair in general and has nothing to do with religious and spiritual practices


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> From CFP 265  Chapter 2 Section 2
> 
> My interpretation is, unless you belong to a specific group where it is practiced, then, no you can not have cornrows.



I see your point RadOp.  However, if you look at the subtitle of the paragraph that you have quoted, the special group indicated by this is "women".  Just as "a. Men" and "c. aborginial members"


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2011)

I would agree that it is vague as it does not clearly state that you must be of African decent to wear you hair in that fashion.  It was so much easier when, if it was below the collar it had to be in a bun.   Personally, I have never seen a caucasian woman wearing cornrows.


Again, it is my interpretation and everyone will have thier own.  If the RSM has another, I would certainly not argue with it  :nod:


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Jun 2011)

Fally said:
			
		

> I planned on doing the cornrows for basic because it would keep my hair out of the way and one less thing to worry about. I mentioned this to a Bdr in my holding platoon and she told me that I couldn't because I wasn't "African Canadian". Can anyone tell me if this is true, can they put a limitation on that because I'm Caucasian?



I agree with the interpretation of others that the "specific group" mentioned in para 5 is women.

Even if cornrows were limited to a certain group (apart from women in general) it would be based on the group's religious or spiritual practice, not simply a matter of race.  I'd suggest that the Bdr is wrong.  How far you want to push it, however, is up to you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Personally, I have never seen a caucasian woman wearing cornrows.




Must be South African ;D


----------



## fallyz (13 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. I suppose if it was a huge issue I would just have to take them out. However, I am not sure I want to start my BMQ on the bad side of anyone. Second option, cutting all my long hair off, having to deal with it at BMQ is not worth the hassle. (French braids are also pain in the ass haha!) None the less, I will get it figured out. (I start my BMQ in Edmonton, June 27th.)


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2011)

Fally, if you choose to keep your long hair, you will find that the bun is a super easy super quick way to put your hair up.  Just make sure you have hairnets to keep all of the loose pieces in.

Practice before you start BMQ, great way to get used to what you can do and how much time you need.  Good luck!


----------



## fallyz (13 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Fally, if you choose to keep your long hair, you will find that the bun is a super easy super quick way to put your hair up.  Just make sure you have hairnets to keep all of the loose pieces in.
> 
> Practice before you start BMQ, great way to get used to what you can do and how much time you need.  Good luck!



Yes, the bun is easy and quick but my hair is layered and curly/wavy... it is all over the place. I already get razzed about it being all over the place despite my efforts. French braids get messy within hours!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2011)

Fally said:
			
		

> Second option, cutting all my long hair off, having to deal with it at BMQ is not worth the hassle.


----------



## fallyz (13 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

>



Yes, GI JANE sytle is most def an option!


----------



## Melanie Jane (18 Jul 2012)

It says we can do a braid down the center of your back or 2 braids down your shoulders, can they be french braids?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jul 2012)

Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar (see below.) Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly: secured at the end by a knot or a small unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head and braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit. Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head, pulled tight to the head and secured at the end by a knot or a small-unadorned fastener. Multiple braids extending below the lower edge of the collar are to be gathered in a bun. With the permission of a Commanding Officer, a reasonable period may be authorized in order to transition from short to long hairstyles, during which time hair may extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a positive military appearance, and subject to the member’s safety.

Be aware, I am a dude and have no clue what a french braid is.


----------



## Strike (19 Jul 2012)

Melanie Jane said:
			
		

> It says we can do a braid down the center of your back or 2 braids down your shoulders, can they be french braids?



AFAIK, yes.  You can also gather it in a ponytail and then braid it (recent change to the dress regs that many women were doing anyway).

Generally, if you have your hair put together neatly without doing something super radical (like a braid that runs around your head) you will likely be okay.


----------



## dimsum (19 Jul 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Generally, if you have your hair put together neatly without doing something super radical (like a braid that runs around your head) you will likely be okay.



But the former Ukrainian PM (Tymoshenko) totally worked the wraparound braid.   :blotto:

I know, I know....back into my lane...


----------



## ambernewton04 (6 Jul 2013)

I have searched through many responses in regards to the question I have. I leave for BMQ in a week and was wondering what I am allowed to do with my hair. My hair is short, cant even put in a ponytail, Its at about my chin.  Am I allowed to clip the front part back with bobby pins? I also was wondering if I could do something similar to a cornrow, just minus the braid.

For example, picture 1 is what my hair looks like
Picture 2 is what I was thinking of doing, just a lot tighter to my head.


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Jul 2013)

Picture 1 - yes

Picture 2 - no


----------



## ambernewton04 (6 Jul 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Picture 1 - yes
> 
> Picture 2 - no



Can I ask what is the difference between putting my hair back, out of my face, with bobby pins and using elastics?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jul 2013)

Picture 2 is not with bobby pins.  Plus, it may be considered an "exaggerated" style.

I think I know what you mean, it's probably hard to find a picture to depict it.


----------



## ambernewton04 (7 Jul 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Picture 2 is not with bobby pins.  Plus, it may be considered an "exaggerated" style.
> 
> I think I know what you mean, it's probably hard to find a picture to depict it.



Haha yes it was hard to find a picture, but basically just using bobby pins to pin my hair back, but because my hair is so short Id probably have to use a lot. Ive already tried it with wearing my husbands beret and it wasn't noticeable. I know basic training is different though.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jul 2013)

Time in basic is your enemy more than anything, if you can't pull it off in under 2 minutes, it's too complicated.  From a guy perspective, at least.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Time in basic is your enemy more than anything, if you can't pull it off in under 2 minutes, it's too complicated.  From a guy perspective, at least.



This.


----------



## ambernewton04 (7 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Time in basic is your enemy more than anything, if you can't pull it off in under 2 minutes, it's too complicated.  From a guy perspective, at least.



Good advice!!


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jul 2013)

Which brings us back to picture 1. A couple of pins to hold your bangs in place and you're ready to go.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Time in basic is your enemy more than anything, if you can't pull it off in under 2 minutes, it's too complicated.  From a guy perspective, at least.



And from a gal's.  I had very short hair in basic.  It does grow back, you know.


----------



## Rocksalt (8 Nov 2013)

My solution to the long hair is to just get it cut! Hair will grow back.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

Rocksalt said:
			
		

> My solution to the long hair is to just get it cut! Hair will grow back.



Wow.  Insightful first post.....   :


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow.  Insightful first post.....   :



Interesting way to revive a 4 month dead thread...


----------



## burkus2 (4 May 2014)

So.. I'm a girl and I've got a small section on the right side of my head shaved and the rest of my hair is pretty long. Is that considered as a crazy hairstyle or is it acceptable? Has anyone seen it /done it before? Or am I going to be forced to cut my hair off.. I'd be okay with it but I love my long hair. :-(  The rest of my hair pulls back pretty nicely into a bun though.


----------



## MikeL (4 May 2014)

burkus2 said:
			
		

> So.. I'm a girl and I've got a small section on the right side of my head shaved and the rest of my hair is pretty long. Is that considered as a crazy hairstyle or is it acceptable?



AFAIK, that would not be acceptable. How short is it, and how much is shaved off(eg the entire side)?  Also, did you do this before or after being sworn in?

From the Dress Pam


> Hair on the head shall be neatly groomed
> and conservatively styled. The length, bulk or style
> of hair shall not detract from a positive military
> appearance or preclude the proper wear of military
> ...





> Women (see Figure 2-2-3). Hair shall not
> extend below the lower edge of the shirt
> collar. Exaggerated styles, including those
> with excessive fullness or extreme height,
> ...





			
				burkus2 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen it /done it before?



I haven't seen any females in the Military do that.



			
				burkus2 said:
			
		

> Or am I going to be forced to cut my hair off..



Looking at your posts, you have recently joined a Reserve Signals unit. What have they told you? Or have they not seen your hair yet?



			
				burkus2 said:
			
		

> I'd be okay with it but I love my long hair. :-(



Perhaps you shouldn't have shaved part of your hair off than. 



			
				burkus2 said:
			
		

> The rest of my hair pulls back pretty nicely into a bun though.



Neat, but that doesn't take away from the fact that you had a portion of your hair shaved off.


----------



## burkus2 (4 May 2014)

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> AFAIK, that would not be acceptable. Also, did you do this before or after being sworn in?
> 
> From the Dress Pam
> I haven't seen any females in the Military do that.
> ...






			
				Hoplite- said:
			
		

> AFAIK, that would not be acceptable. Also, did you do this before or after being sworn in?
> 
> From the Dress Pam
> I haven't seen any females in the Military do that.
> ...


I had my pulled back for my picture and nobody said anything.. 
I did it a few months back so way before I was sworn in. It's hides nicely when my hair is down and doesn't look that bad when my hair is pulled back either.


----------



## MikeL (4 May 2014)

burkus2 said:
			
		

> I had my pulled back for my picture and nobody said anything..
> I did it a few months back so way before I was sworn in. It's hides nicely when my hair is down and doesn't look that bad when my hair is pulled back either.



I am assuming than, that your hair has grown out since it was originally shaved? Next time you are at your unit, ask your section commander. Also, because you said you only shaved a small portion, I assume you actually mean a small section, not your entire side as seen in this photo
http://photos.posh24.com/p/1215948/z/top_lists/cassie_half_shaved_head_half_l.jpg

I'd recommend continue to let it grow out, and do not shave it again.


----------



## burkus2 (4 May 2014)

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> I am assuming than, that your hair has grown out since it was originally shaved? Next time you are at your unit, ask your section commander. Also, because you said you only shaved a small portion, I assume you actually mean a small section, not your entire side as seen in this photo
> http://photos.posh24.com/p/1215948/z/top_lists/cassie_half_shaved_head_half_l.jpg
> 
> I'd recommend continue to let it grow out, and do not shave it again.


It's about two inches wide and about four inches long. It hasn't grown too much as I have shaved it a few times since the first time it was done to keep it looking neat. 
Thank you for the advice though.


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2014)

burkus2 said:
			
		

> So.. I'm a girl and I've got a small section on the right side of my head shaved and the rest of my hair is pretty long. Is that considered as a crazy hairstyle or is it acceptable? Has anyone seen it /done it before? Or am I going to be forced to cut my hair off.. I'd be okay with it but I love my long hair. :-(  The rest of my hair pulls back pretty nicely into a bun though.



Not acceptable.  If they don't make you cut your hair down to match it (like I would make you do), stop shaving that portion down and grow it out -- thee sooner, the better.


----------



## blackberet17 (23 May 2014)

From my girlfriend, a Sig O:

1) French braids are fine; tuck excessive length back up underneath the braid and pin it back (although this reg may have changed, you may be able to wear the braid down);
2) Bobby pins are your friend. Pin it back to keep it out of your face;
3) Watch it with the shaved portions and mixing with long and short. It may be considered "extreme";
4) Ditto with wild colours;
5) Top knots are out - and uncomfortable under a helmet/beret anyway.

Essentially, CF is still conservative, to an extent, in this respect. It used to be only small, unadorned, stud earrings were the limit, but now small diamond or pearl earrings are acceptable (for the ladies; guys, don't get your hopes up).

When in doubt, ask your CoC. Or someone in your OR. There's bound to be a female around or someone in the know.


----------



## armyvern (23 May 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> From my girlfriend, a Sig O:
> 
> 1) French braids are fine; tuck excessive length back up underneath the braid and pin it back (although this reg may have changed, you may be able to wear the braid down);
> ...
> ...



Braids are fine down until the length reaches the top of your armpits.  Then your hair must be totally tucked up under, cut, or bunned.  I am amazed at the amount of females I've had to correct who simply "fold" their braid at the point where it reaches their armpits to try to "hide excess length" - that's not acceptable and contravenes dress regs.

Tucking the entire hanging-braided portion of a french braid under the "well" created at the base of your head (ie:  so that no braid is hanging at all) is acceptable.

When in doubt - ask your MWO/SSM/RSM - it is their actual job to know and enforce this stuff.  For officers, it is the Adjutant (if your female officer friend is not the Adjt, then her thoughts on dress don't matter much as it's not her job to know).  The adjutant is also who I go to see when I have an officer who doesn't feel they have to consider "polite advice" from myself.

When I was posted to the Det where you are now (left in 2007), - your Adjt was an ex RegF RSM.  If he's still there, ask him; he'll know.


----------



## Occam (24 May 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Braids are fine down until the length reaches the top of your armpits.  Then your hair must be totally tucked up under, cut, or bunned.  I am amazed at the amount of females I've had to correct who simply "fold" their braid at the point where it reaches their armpits to try to "hide excess length" - that's not acceptable and contravenes dress regs.



The sailor in me read that, and I said to myself "What about a back splice?".


----------



## blackberet17 (24 May 2014)

I swear, braiding is some special, magical skill passed from mother to daughter, which utterly confuse the male of the human species for time eternal. My girlfriend is a braider extraordinaire. I can barely manage a proper ponytail when doing my 3 year old's hair after bath time...


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> The sailor in me read that, and I said to myself "What about a back splice?".



Well the troops got to shave my head bald back in December (cost them 10 grand for United Way though - at which they succeeded in raising dammit) but when it grows out I might try the _splice_, :blotto:


----------



## kratz (24 May 2014)

Make sure you get the rum to go with your splice Vern.  ;D


----------



## TheNetworkGirl (27 Jan 2015)

I am trying not to repeat questions, but I have been searching this inquiry and am unable to find a sufficient answer. I leave for BMQ on February 14th. I am female and have very short hair. (Shaved slightly in the back, and longer on the top.) Are they more lenient on females when it comes to short hair? I do have bangs, but I can pin them to the side if needed.


----------



## dangerboy (27 Jan 2015)

TheNetworkGirl said:
			
		

> Are they more lenient on females when it comes to short hair?



As long as your hair is within regulation you will be fine.  This thread should have all the answers about what is regulation hair: https://army.ca/forums/threads/13144.0.html


----------



## mariomike (27 Jan 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> This thread should have all the answers about what is regulation hair: https://army.ca/forums/threads/13144.0.html



Six more pages,

Hair Regulations - Female Members of CF  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35327.0.html


----------



## macniven (29 Jan 2015)

I'm in basic right now with medium length hair. A little too short to make a bun, a little too long to leave down.  I was told I had to get my wispies under control too(dang short temple curlies coming out to play in the rain). Prior to this hair, I always had similar to the attached photos(a touch shorter though)

Will that be an appropriate hair cut to go back to? At longest it's chin length in the front and the back is just cut tight.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2015)

I would say make sure the length of the sides closer to the length of the back.


----------



## Strike (29 Jan 2015)

As long as you pull your hair away from your face and behind your ears there shouldn't be a problem.  I've seen this style quite a bit.


----------



## macniven (29 Jan 2015)

Wonderful. I'll shorten the front and be sure to keep it tucked!

Thanks to you both.


----------



## tinafahie (5 Feb 2015)

TheNetworkGirl said:
			
		

> I am trying not to repeat questions, but I have been searching this inquiry and am unable to find a sufficient answer. I leave for BMQ on February 14th. I am female and have very short hair. (Shaved slightly in the back, and longer on the top.) Are they more lenient on females when it comes to short hair? I do have bangs, but I can pin them to the side if needed.


Hey I also leave for bmq on the 14th where do you fly out of? I haven't sworn in yet I do that on the 12th.


----------



## VGlaub (6 Apr 2016)

Hi all!

Let me start by saying sorry if this has already been answered. I did do a search and nothing came up. 

My ladies with curly hair who have been to bmq or are there right now. Im on the fence about bringing a hair straightener. Not to straighten my hair every day. Ain't nobody got time for that. But I have baby hairs all around my face and with them being curly it makes them extremely annoying to deal with so I usually give them a quick straighten and then slick them back. Should I bring my straightener or just load up on extra product? What has everyone else's experience been? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarahsmom (6 Apr 2016)

I'll start by saying that I cut my hair short before basic. Pixie cut short. 
I did not want to have to deal with hair at all.
You WILL not have time to straighten any hair during the week. And obviously not the weeks you are in the field.
Your best bet is product. Glop that stuff on and turn your hair into a helmet. Or cut it short. It's only hair, it will grow back.
Depending on how long the little baby hairs are, not one may say anything.
Here are the official dress regs: www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/255/251/A-DH-265-000-AG-001.pdf
Page 2-2-2 starts talking about hair. Page 2-2-16 to 2-2-18 has pictures of acceptable female styles. They don't specifically mention wispy hairs however.


----------



## blackhat123 (6 Apr 2016)

VGlaub said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Let me start by saying sorry if this has already been answered. I did do a search and nothing came up.
> 
> My ladies with curly hair who have been to bmq or are there right now. Im on the fence about bringing a hair straightener. Not to straighten my hair every day. Ain't nobody got time for that. But I have baby hairs all around my face and with them being curly it makes them extremely annoying to deal with so I usually give them a quick straighten and then slick them back. Should I bring my straightener or just load up on extra product? What has everyone else's experience been? Thanks in advance!



I haven't been to CFLRS, therefore I'm not familiar with their specific SOPs and BSOs (USOs? I'm not sure how CFLRS is classified) but I know that generally any sort of heating appliance is a no go in shacks, especially ones without an automatic shut-off.


----------



## VGlaub (6 Apr 2016)

Thanks everyone for getting back so quickly! Will definitely NOT bring the straightener then and just load up on hair gel. Can't say I really wanted to deal with packing it anyways so kind of a relief.


----------



## serifed (29 Jul 2017)

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I've scanned all six pages and while my question may have been answered, the majority of links for images are now broken.
I head out for my BMOQ at the end of August, and while my hair is long enough to put into a bun, I'm debating on cutting it shorter so I don't have to worry about putting it up. 
Is a short style like this acceptable? I'm assuming I would still have to pull the front part back with bobby pins.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Jul 2017)

serifed said:
			
		

> Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I've scanned all six pages and while my question may have been answered, the majority of links for images are now broken.
> I head out for my BMOQ at the end of August, and while my hair is long enough to put into a bun, I'm debating on cutting it shorter so I don't have to worry about putting it up.
> Is a short style like this acceptable? I'm assuming I would still have to pull the front part back with bobby pins.



You'll see many variations of that style. (I currently have an angled bob like that.) However, note that the front of that specific style photo is too long, it's below/touching the collar. You'll have to pin it up/back somehow. However, if you choose an angled bob and the longest portion is chin length, you should be fine. (Edit to add: Apologies, as you mentioned that initially in your post.)

Cons to the style: IMO, it's actually a bit of a nuisance. It's an in-between length and with drill (such as remove head-dress/replace head-dress), with wind blowing when in formation outside, field stuff, etc it can be a nuisance. Short enough so it doesn't get in your face and/or eyes at any point, or long enough so that you can tie it all back in place is the easiest for course.


----------



## serifed (29 Jul 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> You'll see many variations of that style. (I currently have an angled bob like that.) However, note that the front of that specific style photo is too long, it's below/touching the collar. You'll have to pin it up/back somehow. However, if you choose an angled bob and the longest portion is chin length, you should be fine. (Edit to add: Apologies, as you mentioned that initially in your post.)
> 
> Cons to the style: IMO, it's actually a bit of a nuisance. It's an in-between length and with drill (such as remove head-dress/replace head-dress), with wind blowing when in formation outside, field stuff, etc it can be a nuisance. Short enough so it doesn't get in your face and/or eyes at any point, or long enough so that you can tie it all back in place is the easiest for course.



Thanks for the response! I'll leave my hair as is for now and maybe cut my hair into an angled bob after course.


----------



## dangerboy (9 Apr 2019)

The CAF has just amended the dress regulations for all CAF members who express their gender as female



> CANFORGEN 048/19 - CMP 030/19 011939Z APR 19
> 
> CHANGES TO CAF DRESS INSTRUCTIONS SPECIFIC TO WOMENS SERVICE DRESS
> 
> ...


----------



## gcclarke (9 Apr 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The CAF has just amended the dress regulations for all CAF members who express their gender as female



Excellent. Now all I need to do is wait for the inevitable "unisex dress instructions" CANFORGEN. Hopefully it won't be that long.


----------



## tree hugger (9 Apr 2019)

No start date specified?  So tomorrow??


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Apr 2019)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> No start date specified?  So tomorrow??



Yup, seems to be. ‘Reads that meeting was late last year, they’ve probably spent the interim fine-tuning some details until it was released today with a caveat that ‘B’ will be/can be amended as needed...and where to direct inquiries.

I was given the go-ahead for tomorrow by my CoC. I’ll probably still switch it up between a bun and braid on occasion. But I have to admit, I’m in no way disappointed by now having the option of doing a simple pony-tail. 

I’ve already heard a few grumblings and I really feel these little adjustments are necessary. Ultimately, (I’d like to think that) the military is realizing that relaxed dress standards isn’t reflective of the quality of their military. (Beards, hair, boots, etc.) Many other developed nation’s militaries have proven this to be so. CAF needs to grow/evolve if it wants its numbers to grow also.


----------



## sidemount (9 Apr 2019)

I passed this on to my section today, good to go for tomorrow if they want.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2019)

The DTG of the Canadian Forces General Order (CANFORGEN) would be the eff date, wouldn't it?  

CANFORGEN 048/19 - CMP 030/19 011939Z APR 19


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Apr 2019)

Unless there is a specific date within the CANFORGEN, then yes the effective date is the DTG.  In this case there is no other date within the body of the message.


----------



## AKa (11 Apr 2019)

Quote
b. NYLONS. THE WEARING OF NYLONS WILL BE OPTIONAL. AS OPTIONAL ITEMS, MEMBERS WOULD BE RESPONSIBLE TO PURCHASE THEM. THE REGULATIONS REGARDING NYLONS REMAIN UNCHANGED (PLAIN PATTERN SKIN-TONED).... 

How long before someone decides to try to direct these bare-legged women to shave those legs?  We all know someone is going to try...

Cheers,

AK


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2019)

Much like our new beards, they can have leg hair up to 2 cm in length. If I don't have to shave anymore, why should women?

I can't wait for the non discriminatory hair regulations so I can have a glorious mullet.


----------



## Lumber (11 Apr 2019)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Much like our new beards, they can have leg hair up to 2 cm in length. If I don't have to shave anymore, why should women?
> 
> I can't wait for the non discriminatory hair regulations so I can have a glorious mullet.



Viking pony tails #ftw


----------



## dimsum (11 Apr 2019)

Maybe I just don't notice things or because I'm at a flying sqn (where female aircrew were allowed ponytails for helmets anyway), but I didn't even notice a difference until my female CAF friends talked about it on social media.


----------



## Lumber (11 Apr 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Maybe I just don't notice things or because I'm at a flying sqn (where female aircrew were allowed ponytails for helmets anyway), but I didn't even notice a difference until my female CAF friends talked about it on social media.



I've definitely notice a difference. All the women here on base appear to be wearing pony tails now.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Apr 2019)

Noticed that the other day... and can't say much when the Cmdt sports one...


----------



## Lumber (11 Apr 2019)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Noticed that the other day... and can't say much when the Cmdt sports one...



But why would you want to? (say something/much)


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2019)

And the meme it out, thanks to 3 Can Div ...

- OP edit to fix number of division creating PONYTAILFORGEN graphics -


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Apr 2019)

:facepalm:


How does that make it through professional channels?


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> How does that make it through professional channels?


The same way this one did, I guess ... #2CanDivGraphicsRockStars


----------



## RubberTree (11 Apr 2019)

"Swooch"?
Seriously..."Swooch"?

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swooch


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2019)

I believe I have officially entered “Curmudgeon-ville.”

:not-again:

With regrets,
G2G


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I believe I have officially entered “Curmudgeon-ville.”
> 
> :not-again:
> 
> ...




...and I’m pretty sure tht pony tail would be below the Private’s armpit...


----------



## dapaterson (12 Apr 2019)

Looking forward to the first identifying as male grievance on "why are hair regulations for male and female different?" if only to read the incoherent rationalization of gender-based hair length from the senior leaders of the CAF.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2019)

But an outwardly appearing male but self-expressing female could wear a ponytail, right?


----------



## blacktriangle (12 Apr 2019)

Man bun, beard, weed. Stab on.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2019)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> "Swooch"?
> Seriously..."Swooch"?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swooch


I was even afraid to Google it.

Also, someone smarter than me on FB caught the spelling error in that one, too.


			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I believe I have officially entered “Curmudgeon-ville.”
> 
> :not-again:
> 
> ...


You likely have more company than you think ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Apr 2019)

DetectiveMcNulty said:
			
		

> Man bun, beard, weed. Stab on.


Not quite, but close, also brought to you by 2 Can Div


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the first identifying as male grievance on "why are hair regulations for male and female different?" if only to read the incoherent rationalization of gender-based hair length from the senior leaders of the CAF.



Heading in this direction?

Is it time for gendered hair standards to go?
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/108861.0
5 pages

CF Hair Regulations - superthread [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13144.100
17 pages.


----------



## dimsum (12 Apr 2019)

DetectiveMcNulty said:
			
		

> Man bun, beard, weed. Stab on.



No weed, but the Norgies already got the rest covered.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/meet-face-natos-largest-military-exercise-2002/story?id=58779216


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The same way this one did, I guess ... #2CanDivGraphicsRockStars



 :facepalm:

Just please...someone...make it stop.


----------



## joeydepalmer65 (12 May 2019)

I have the regulations regarding female hair styles, except for the old tucked up French braid, but what I was wondering is, is it allowed for females to have the same hair cuts as the men?


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> I have the regulations regarding female hair styles, except for the old tucked up French braid, but what I was wondering is, is it allowed for females to have the same hair cuts as the men?



I suppose they can?  I've seen women with short hair, and a couple with buzz cuts or bald while in uniform.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2019)

joeydepalmer65 said:
			
		

> why is it not in the regulations that females who are deployed must have the same hair cuts as the men; even if they are just in the combat arms trades? should not all soldiers have the same hair cut?



See also,

Is it time for gendered hair standards to go?
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/108861.0
5 pages.


----------



## Jesdeleau (21 Jun 2019)

Am I allowed to have this haircut? I will of course put it in a bun (at the bottom) and make sure that the shaved part won't be seen. I just have really thick stubborn hair and I think this could help me cut down my shower time. 

Has any female member done this? Any tips on how to make the bun? 

Thank you.


----------



## Handsome_devil (12 Apr 2020)

Soon enough the CF is going to make all these hair regs available for men too.


----------

